# Forgetting To Eat



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok i know it's stupid but im a pretty hard gainer trying to bulk, I maintain im a hard gainer but not for the reason's of being an ecomorph but simply because i forget to eat.

I'm simply one of those people who gets wrapped up in things time flys by and next thing you know it's been 4 hours and you've not eaten.

Today is a perfect example, went to the gym.. had my protien/carb postwork out shake with every intention of having the tub of prepared beef/rice about 30minutes later.

Got back into work had 100 emails and 1000 things to do next thing i know it's 6 o'clock and the cleaners trying to kick me out of the office. With 3 meals including the beef and rice sitting in a bag at the side of my desk.

Now i know this is the sole reason im not gaining, today i've skipped 3 whole meals i should have eaten. Tommorrow is saturday and im noturiously pants for getting up.. running around after the kids, checking the computer and bang it's midday and i haven't even had breakfast yet!

Thing is i rarely get hungry, i lose weight very quickly because i forget to eat and sometimes just maintaining my weight is a stuggle, not because of genetic difficultys but simply because im a dozy mare who forgets that food is important.

im great at planning my food, great at working out my cal/macro requirements and portioning food into little boxed but totall awful at remembering to eat the stuff... i waste so much food its not funny.

I really really really want to add alittle muscle anyone get any tips for getting into the routine of eating on schedual? and remembering to eat for us dumb tarts who forget?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

before i properly started getting into BB'ing i would forget all the time. Even now i forget sometimes which is bad, so i feel your pain!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

That's fcuked up!

Maybe you should get one of those silly drinking caps, and fill it with Meal Replacement.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Try and keep a bag of nuts with you and munch on them throughout the day

Eat smaller meals and often (i find the more often i eat the more i want to eat)

Start having a few MRP instead of solid food to keep your macros up

Set an alarm on your phone when its time to eat (a meal dont take long to eat)

The more you start eating you will soon stretch your stomach and start becoming hungry

Even though your bulking you could try a bit of cardio before breakfast, this should make you more hungry (adjust your calories to fit in with this)

Stick with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If you're not hungry and forget to eat it's quite difficult for us to snap you out of this. maybe add am cardio every day to get your metabolism up and get you focussed for the day - that could help.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not eating enough or regularly enough has always been the thing I have to struggle with the most... if you are someone with a low appetite, bulking or even just eating more than you are used to can be a nightmare.

Try drinking more fluids as not staying hydrated properly seems to be one of the things I've noticed that kills my appetite the most, and when I'm not already feeling hungry I'm ten times more likely to get wrapped up in something and forget a scheduled feed.


----------



## The Producer (Jul 12, 2009)

Set a reoccuring alarm on your phone that goes off every 2 hours 30 mins. Have the alarm tone completely different to what your txt etc is so that when you hear that sound you know its food o'clock. It's simple but does work.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't worry about eating! Basically:

If you're working out hard you'll get hungry and will want to eat.

If you're working out hard and lack energy, you'll feel hungry and want to eat.

If you still have an appreciable amount of bodyfat, you may not feel especially hungry.

If you're working out hard and not gaining lean muscle, you're not eating enough protein.

You don't need to eat often. A paper cited on here showed that 3 larger meals with the same content are as beneficial as 6 smaller.

If you eat sufficient protein and fats, and some carbs, at each meal, you can easily get enough nutrition in 3 meals to gain well.

If you can't eat enough protein as food, add 2 or 3 shakes.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> You don't need to eat often. A paper cited on here showed that 3 larger meals with the same content are as beneficial as 6 smaller


is that goes for everyone? or it depends on your metabolizing?

cheers


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> is that goes for everyone? or it depends on your metabolizing?
> 
> cheers


Same for everyone - unless you're a Martian...

The human body has huge nutritional reserves.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cheers, for me is a bit of a luxury to have time to eat 6 times a day


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

setting the alarm sounds good thanks for the tip


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm watching the clock begging for time to go faster so i can eat some more!!!!!


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> That's fcuked up!
> 
> Maybe you should get one of those silly drinking caps, and fill it with Meal Replacement.


 :lol: Love it!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> PD I'm sure I've asked you a simliar question before but I've forgotten what you said so sorry about that...
> 
> If all you need to grow is intense workouts and ample protein, why don't you see bb'ers staying extremely-very lean in the offseason?


Prob use high carbs for energy levels and strength (glycogen). As a result, some body fat is put on.

But also, it cant be very healthy being at 6 - 7% all the time???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> I can only talk from experience and I have only been able to pack on some decent size whilst on a calorie surplus. Clearly with smart training you can gain strength when on a calorie deficit as dutch scotts journal has shown very well, but calorie surplus has got to be optimal for building mass. I think getting fat on off season is stupid and unnecessary, but IMO a little fat gain is inevitable.
> 
> I am no higher than 15% bf right now bulking but I would love to get ripped and stay closer to 10% year round.
> 
> Don't see why it would be unhealthy, you'd be fvckin starving all the time though :lol: . S*ome guys get as low as 3% I thin*k


Do they though mate. I wonder if they are using the hydrostatic bodyfat test.

I think 10% is fine, but contest low wouldn't be. And many guys on here think they can gain on slightly below calorie deficit, providing you have high protein.


----------

